# 10-20mm insulation board?



## Nobrain (16 Dec 2008)

Can anyone tell me if there are any insulation products out at the moment, that at approx 10-20mm thick, would give the same U value in a cavity wall as say 40-60mm standard insulation board such as kingspan?


----------



## sydthebeat (16 Dec 2008)

Nobrain said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are any insulation products out at the moment, that at approx 10-20mm thick, would give the same U value in a cavity wall as say 40-60mm standard insulation board such as kingspan?


 
no. a product for this application as youve described does not exist... short of sealing the cavity and creating a vaccum in it.

perhaps describe your situation so we may advise...


----------



## cunninghams (16 Dec 2008)

Nope I dont believe it exists


----------



## johnjoda (16 Dec 2008)

Nobrain said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are any insulation products out at the moment, that at approx 10-20mm thick, would give the same U value in a cavity wall as say 40-60mm standard insulation board such as kingspan?


 
Xtratherm manufactures 20mm insulation board www. xtratherm.com details of u-value on the site


----------



## Mr Tayto (16 Dec 2008)

Have you seen this [broken link removed]

Ive used it in areas that are restricted to space, or to minimise cold bridging in difficult areas.it has a phycial thickness of 30mm with a claimed u equilivant to 210mm mineral wool.


----------



## seantheman (16 Dec 2008)

there's a product called aluthermo comes in a roll foil type that says gives a higher  u value than xtratherm rafterlock or kingspan thermopitch 100mm. usually used in rafter situation, however can be used under screed or on walls too.


----------



## Pope John 11 (16 Dec 2008)

Mr Tayto said:


> Have you seen this [broken link removed]
> 
> Ive used it in areas that are restricted to space, or to minimise cold bridging in difficult areas.it has a phycial thickness of 30mm with a claimed u equilivant to 210mm mineral wool.


 
 I don't think this has been tested adequately yet & I don't think it has any agrement cert for this country...However additional comments may follow from other posters on this & advise further.


----------



## Mr Tayto (17 Dec 2008)

> I don't think this has been tested adequately yet



Thats true, but they do work and before long they should comply, this is why I would only use it if all other avenues are exhaused, ie as I said, tight suituations and cold bridging solutions.


----------



## sydthebeat (18 Dec 2008)

Mr Tayto said:


> Thats true, but they do work and before long they should comply, this is why I would only use it if all other avenues are exhaused, ie as I said, tight suituations and cold bridging solutions.



the Op referred to insulation in a cavity wall.

Multi foils, even tested ones, cannot be used as cavity wall insulation.


----------



## Nobrain (30 Dec 2008)

Hi all, thanks for your replies. The insulation is needed to minimize cold bridging around the window frames and door frames in the cavity walls where the cavity has been minimized for fitting of the frames.


----------



## sydthebeat (30 Dec 2008)

there should be insulation at these junctions anyway, in order to comply with building regulations.

25mm PU or PIR insulation is usual...

see these details:
http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...g/BuildingStandards/FileDownLoad,18751,en.pdf


----------

